# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Livres >  Livre pour dbuter sur Oracle 12c

## NewJS

Bonjour  tous, je dbute sur Oracle et je cherche un livre qui me permettrait de monter progressivement en comptences sur PL/SQL, Forms, XML Publisher, les modles de donnes AP, AR, FL.

J'ai trouv 2 bouquins intressants mais avant d'en acheter, j'aimerais savoir si quelqu'un connat un peu leur qualit et leur contenu.

Celui-ci de 2014  l'air intressant avec pas mal de pratique 
https://www.eyrolles.com/Informatiqu...9782746089303/


Et celui-ci de 2016
https://www.eyrolles.com/Informatiqu...9782409003769/

Si quelqu'un connat ces bouquins et pourrait me conseiller, je suis preneur. 

Merci.

----------


## Ikebukuro

Pour le mme prix, l'un fait 250 pages, l'autre 500.
Problme : l'un traite sur 250 pages du SQL et PL/SQL (a me semble lger), l'autre sur 500 pages que du PL/SQL (c'est mieux mais pas de SQL).

J'ai les deux livres suivants de RAzvan Bizoi : peut-tre trop riches pour un dbutant mais tu en auras pour ton argent et tu dcouvriras de bien belles choses.
https://www.eyrolles.com/Informatiqu...9782212140545/

https://www.eyrolles.com/Loisirs/Liv...9782212140552/

----------


## NewJS

Merci Ikebukuro pour ta rponse.  ::D: 

Effectivement, les 2 livres que tu donnes ont l'air trs intressants et bien complets. J'ai bien envie de les prendre, je vais voir si ma bote peut me rembourser pour l'achat de ces bouquins. 
Encore merci.  :;):

----------


## Ikebukuro

Je les ai lus, je peux t'assurer qu'ils sont trs bons.

----------

